# Cigar Groupon



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never seen one of these before, but you can get $50 for $25 or $100 for $49 on Groupon from BnB Tobacco. 

They dont have have a huge selection, but their prices are actually competive on a few good cigars, and shipping is either $7 or free if you hit $129 total. For example, I just grabbed a box of Oliva V Melanios for way under any price I see online, including about $20 cheaper than they're going on cbid. They've got FdlA, some Arturo Fuentes, Padrons, etcetera. 

Feel like theres a thread thread somewhere for deals but I'm not seeinnit on my phone, so if this is the wrong place mods feel free to move.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

BnB had a similar Groupon about this time last year. They went fast once it was announced here.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

what the hell is a groupon anyway?

you buy a 100$ coupon for 49$ im guessing??


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

sullen said:


> what the hell is a groupon anyway?
> 
> you buy a 100$ coupon for 49$ im guessing??


Yup. Groupon dot com and search the word "tobacco" and it comes up. You can check the cigar shop website and if there's anything you want you can basically take $50 off the price.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> Yup. Groupon dot com and search the word "tobacco" and it comes up. You can check the cigar shop website and if there's anything you want you can basically take $50 off the price.


nice thanks


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmmm...looks good. So basically, for $25, I could get a $50 Groupon coupon, and 10 AF Short Stories. Nice deal. T.

http://www.bnbtobacco.com/series/arturo-fuente/hemingway/


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

It doesn't come up on any searches. It must be gone already, wow.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Damn. That didn't last long at all.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> It doesn't come up on any searches. It must be gone already, wow.


I just searched groupon and looks like it's still available to me. Was thinking about having my wife get another one, actually.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> I just searched groupon and looks like it's still available to me. Was thinking about having my wife get another one, actually.


If you can post a link it would be appreciated. My searches have come up empty.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> If you can post a link it would be appreciated. My searches have come up empty.


BnB Tobacco Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

It didn't come up when I searched my local groupon, but when I googled "BnB groupon" it showed up in the results. Nice find - thanks for sharing.

Edit: nm - i see someone posted the link


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Perfect! Thank you. RG for you sir!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> BnB Tobacco Deal of the Day | Groupon


Thank you sir! I got 2 of the $100 for $49 deals!


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

How do you redeem the groupon? I see no place to put in a promo code on their site and when I put it into the gift code slot it doesn't show up on the submit order invoice page?


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

All set figured it out.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice deal. Just got myself the $100 one. Probably will use it toward a box of Fuentes.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

thechasm442 said:


> Thank you sir! I got 2 of the $100 for $49 deals!


This....

Thanks Tim for passing on a really sweet bargain!!


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

How the hell do they make money on this? I can basically buy a box of Padrons for $75?


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> How the hell do they make money on this? I can basically buy a box of Padrons for $75?


I have no idea what their strategy is here. Their prices seem pretty darn good to start with and now add this discount, and well I can't see any room for profit. However, I am grateful for the Groupon, and will support this merchant as a result....

Aha. That's why they do it!!


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

tnlawyer said:


> How the hell do they make money on this? I can basically buy a box of Padrons for $75?


I think the money come from Groupon.com so the retail site gets the full value it is group on who carries the cost. Marketing ,man.


----------



## Roman3 (May 2, 2014)

I once ran a deal with Groupon and the retailer makes no money, its only seen as promotion. Was a complete rip off.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^I stand corrected.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> How the hell do they make money on this? I can basically buy a box of Padrons for $75?


I think it's just a strategy to get people in the door once. I've never heard of them in all my online cigar searching, and now I do. Since their prices are pretty decent and shipping is reasonable I'll check then out again in the future. And they may be breaking even, even at that price.

Walmart used to be famous for what they called "loss leaders", where they'd actually sell some commonly purchased items at a loss to get people in and buying other stuff, and to cement the idea in people's heads that Walmart had the best prices around. I know they'd do it with things like toothpaste and a few other things. Not sure if they still do it these days, but that was the theory anyway.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Thinking about grabbing the $49 and using it to get one of the Savinelli Tortuga pipes. Throw in a Diamond Crown Maximus No 1 and it drops it to 98.98 for the total. Can't find anything for 1.02 :-x


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

grabbed two of the $100 coupons. How can you beat a 5er of padron 1926 maduros for $50? awesome, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Darkavenger508 (May 2, 2014)

Seeing how one of the coupons is a gift can they both be used on the same order?


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Darkavenger508 said:


> Seeing how one of the coupons is a gift can they both be used on the same order?


not sure, i didnt see where you could enter two coupons. I just did 2 seperate orders.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

OK, that was fun. For $63.67 out of pocket, I ended up with 20 great sticks. AF Short Story 5-pack 3x, LFDLA Robusto 5-pack 1x. Nice, and thank you @Cardinal for the mention. T.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm glad it's good till October. For now I'm gonna wait and see if sharks get released Father's Day. If they get some than there we go, I'll get a box. Otherwise they still have tons of great stuff. I like the idea of a box of Don Carlos and a 5er of FDA or Undercrown for 98 bucks!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Purchased one for $100. Need to try some 1926 Padrons finally.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! Just purchased the $100 groupon. +RG for you, my good sir.


----------



## Darkavenger508 (May 2, 2014)

Purchased 2. It allowed me to use both. I should have waited to use the second one but I am impatient and signed up for cigar of the month club. I'm still in the noob category so I am trying to try as many different cigars that I can.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I bought it, now I just need to decide what to buy!


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

How did you use two codes on the same order？ Thanks.



Darkavenger508 said:


> Purchased 2. It allowed me to use both. I should have waited to use the second one but I am impatient and signed up for cigar of the month club. I'm still in the noob category so I am trying to try as many different cigars that I can.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool if I had any room left in my humidor I would pick one up, but alas I'm all out of room.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Gheldan said:


> Very cool if I had any room left in my humidor I would pick one up, but alas I'm all out of room.


Haha. This is my exact problem but the deal is simply too good to pass up. They already have good prices and you're basically getting half off. Win win. I'll figure out the space situation by the time I order.


----------



## Darkavenger508 (May 2, 2014)

Dio said:


> How did you use two codes on the same order？ Thanks.


I had to make 2 separate orders


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I finally remembered my real password. This coupon and cbid forced me to make a tupperdor. Damn cigars


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I knew that was too good to be true.



Darkavenger508 said:


> I had to make 2 separate orders


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Gheldan said:


> Very cool if I had any room left in my humidor I would pick one up, but alas I'm all out of room.


Not the worst problem to have.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I've received an email stating that the order was received the other day. However, there is still nothing in my orders section in the site. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Darkavenger said:


> I've received an email stating that the order was received the other day. However, there is still nothing in my orders section in the site. Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes, I had an issue with mine too but I think it may be more to do with their funky check out. Log into the site and check the "Incomplete Orders" tab. There is a button there you can click for "Complete Order". If you don't see it there, just shoot them an email or give them a call.

The website is rather clunky, but I'll put up with it for a good deal.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I checked all the order statuses they have and it has nothing. It does have my cigar of the month club though. I will email them in a day or two. I'm pretty patient I was just wondering if anyone else had an issue


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I got an email today from my order from Friday. I ordered a pipe and a 10er of short stories and apparently they are out of stock on the SS and don't know when they will be back in stock.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> I got an email today from my order from Friday. I ordered a pipe and a 10er of short stories and apparently they are out of stock on the SS and don't know when they will be back in stock.


Really? I just ordered 15 SS's (3 5-pks) along with you, and that's what got me to get the Groupon deal in the first place. Well, I'll see what they have to say. No word so far. Thanks for the heads up. T.

In fact, as of tonight, they are still offering them online..

http://www.bnbtobacco.com/arturo-fuente-hemingway-short-story-5-pack/


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if they are having issues with the extra traffic because of the groupon.

Remember, it's good till mid October. Who knows what kind of cool stuff they will have in by than. I kind of like the idea that I have $200 in credit there just chilling. Now I'm getting excited about researching pipes for the winter and trying different smokes :smoke:


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Bought me two of these bad boys and ordered me a heapin' helpin' of Padron 1926 nattys!!!!! I'm kinda 'cited bout this! Thanks for the heads up on this deal.


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

I partook as well


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I got an email today telling me my order for a 25 ct. box of AF Hemingway Short Stories is not fillable as they are out of stock. Meanwhile, I ordered 3 5-packs, not a box. Going to have to call them tomorrow. T.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I can imagine they got hammered on a lot of the more popular sticks..The short stories, and the Padrons. If the website isn't set to track the actual inventory quanitity (which it should be, but a lot of places arent), then it'd be quite easy to oversell items..Hopefully they can replenish quickly and get all of your orders out.

Glad I decided to grab a pipe instead of going the cigar route. Ended up getting a free tin of Savinelli tobacco with it also.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I have two packages coming from UPS which has to be my orders. Still strange it's not listed on their site though. Can't wait I already forgot what I ordered thougj


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

TCBSmokes said:


> Well, I got an email today telling me my order for a 25 ct. box of AF Hemingway Short Stories is not fillable as they are out of stock. Meanwhile, I ordered 3 5-packs, not a box. Going to have to call them tomorrow. T.


My email said the same thing about the box even though I ordered 5 packs. Let me know what you hear.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> My email said the same thing about the box even though I ordered 5 packs. Let me know what you hear.


Luke. Got an email reply today before I even had a chance to call, which was nice. It said they are back in stock on the SS as of this am, and my order will be filled. Will let you know if things change. Good luck. T.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

TCBSmokes said:


> Luke. Got an email reply today before I even had a chance to call, which was nice. It said they are back in stock on the SS as of this am, and my order will be filled. Will let you know if things change. Good luck. T.


Appreciate the update Tom. I didn't get the email but I imagine I will get the same thing at some point.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Luke. Also received via email, I have a tracking # now, so items are en route. If you still have not heard anything, you may want to check in with them to be sure your order is being processed. Good luck. T.


Lrbergin said:


> Appreciate the update Tom. I didn't get the email but I imagine I will get the same thing at some point.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine came in today -


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> Mine came in today -


Umyeah. Delish.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I ordered short stories also. Received the email that they were OOS and I told them I would wait. Received a UPS tracking number today and that is all it can be as I have not ordered anything else in a bit. I'll update the thread if they arrive.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Got my UPS tracking numbers today with an estimated eta of Friday!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Put in one of my $100 orders just now.

Don Carlos #4 5 pack
Java Mint Robusto x3

A pipe and a couple of tins that sound good to me. I'm excited to try this new tobacco venture.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Both orders came in today! Got the Ashton VSG sampler, Padron natural sampler that has 26's, 64's and a couple x000's and some Padron 1926 natural singles. The best part of it is upon opening the Padron natural sampler I discovered that they are in bloom! Gonna have one with coffee after breakfast in the am.......


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Big Tex said:


> Both orders came in today! Got the Ashton VSG sampler, Padron natural sampler that has 26's, 64's and a couple x000's and some Padron 1926 natural singles. The best part of it is upon opening the Padron natural sampler I discovered that they are in bloom! Gonna have one with coffee after breakfast in the am.......


Pics of plume?


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Still have not figured out the redemption process. Got two numbers from Groupon voucher and groupon and it doesnt work in the gift card box.
Anybody help a Groupon-BnB ignorati out?


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Did you click on redeeming the coupon? The link should bring you right to the site


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

madbricky said:


> Still have not figured out the redemption process. Got two numbers from Groupon voucher and groupon and it doesnt work in the gift card box.
> Anybody help a Groupon-BnB ignorati out?


On the Groupon redeem coupon page there is a link to activate the coupon then you are given a gift code number that is quite long.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Placed my order on Sunday and the website tracking still says "being processed."


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

My order came in today too. Only ordered 10 short stories but they were kind enough to send them with the box. I will definitely buy from these guys again.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I placed an order for a box of Short Stories today. I've got a few of them already so not in a rush to get them.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I like that they sent my 5pk of 1926 with the box. Def would use bnb again


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Got these Friday.
View attachment 85557
. AFH Short Story 15x. FDLA Robusto 5x. Thanks again, @Cardinal, for the mention. T.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> Got these Friday.
> View attachment 85557
> . AFH Short Story 15x. FDLA Robusto 5x. Thanks again, @Cardinal, for the mention. T.


For sure! Man, nice pickups too. Those are so tasty!


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I am going to have to jump on this.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Dang this site already  Just bought two of the $100 versions. Trying to decide what to blow it on now...


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

If anyone hasn't jumped on this yet, I just stumbled on a way to get an extra $10 off. I registered with Groupon about a week ago with the intention of getting this deal, but never got around to pulling the trigger. Today I received an email from them with a link for $10 off my first purchase of $30 or more (specific to my email address, otherwise I'd share the code!). So it might be worth signing up and waiting a week or so for the coupon.... (the deal says "limited time remaining" but has been active quite a while. I wouldn't be surprised if it lasted until Father's Day).

Man, I was only planning to get the $25 for $50 version, but with this deal an extra $14 bought me another $50! Couldn't pass that up (even with my wife rightly commenting "don't you have a bunch of cigars already?"). 

Now if I can only find a free shipping code.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> If anyone hasn't jumped on this yet, I just stumbled on a way to get an extra $10 off. I registered with Groupon about a week ago with the intention of getting this deal, but never got around to pulling the trigger. Today I received an email from them with a link for $10 off my first purchase of $30 or more (specific to my email address, otherwise I'd share the code!). So it might be worth signing up and waiting a week or so for the coupon.... (the deal says "limited time remaining" but has been active quite a while. I wouldn't be surprised if it lasted until Father's Day).
> 
> Man, I was only planning to get the $25 for $50 version, but with this deal an extra $14 bought me another $50! Couldn't pass that up (even with my wife rightly commenting "don't you have a bunch of cigars already?").
> 
> Now if I can only find a free shipping code.... :mrgreen:


Free shipping is automatic if you spend $129.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Free shipping is automatic if you spend $129.


Yup, I picked up a $14 worth of singles including an AB Mundial to "save" the $7 shipping.

For those who have bought two groupons, does it let you just buy a second one for yourself, or do you have to "gift" it to your wife or something?


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Got my order today and a couple of cigars were in pretty bad shape - split wrapper on a Perdomo 20th Anniversary & damaged foot on a couple of Oliva Serie V Melanios. Will have to call them tomorrow...


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> Yup, I picked up a $14 worth of singles including an AB Mundial to "save" the $7 shipping.
> 
> For those who have bought two groupons, does it let you just buy a second one for yourself, or do you have to "gift" it to your wife or something?


It let me buy two of the $100 groupons myself with no problems.. You have to do two orders though at BnB as it will only let you redeem one code at a time. I am now not so patiently waiting on 3 UPS tracking numbers(One of which is the Padron 8ct sampler :cowboyic9: )

Just follow the directions on the groupon on how to redeem, it has a link on the groupon itself directly to the page you need at BnB.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

buhi said:


> Got my order today and a couple of cigars were in pretty bad shape - split wrapper on a Perdomo 20th Anniversary & damaged foot on a couple of Oliva Serie V Melanios. Will have to call them tomorrow...


That sucks, let us know how they handle it.


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Free shipping is automatic if you spend $129.


Okay, worth keeping in mind. I see they have some free shipping items like CI, too.

Now the fun part - to decide what to get. Like a lot of others I'll probably go for Short Story and Flor de Las Antillas 5-packs - I've never tried either but they've been high on my wish list. As a noob I'm looking to try lots of different stuff, and have been trying to find things not normally discounted and uncommon on cbid. Any warnings against these, or alternate suggestions?:

Rocky Patel Juniors Sampler (Sungrown, 1990, 1992) 5x3 Tin: $38.99
The Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Candela Single: $5.99
Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Robusto Single: $6.99
Aging Room Havao Brio Single: $3.99
Camacho Connecticut Robusto Single: $4.99
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto Single: $4.99
Padron 2000 Maduro Single: $4.99 (I've only had one regular Padron and did not like it at all. I have a 1926 resting in the humi)
Alec Bradley Prensado Corona Gorda Single: $6.99

I was hoping to try Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured or similar but they don't seem to have any. I also like very cedary flavors, but still exploring my tastes.


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Chatted with BnB online today about the two cigars that I received in bad shape. They asked that I send a photo (which I did) and they promptly responded with a replacement order number. That's $15 worth of cigars that I now get to enjoy. Very happy with BnB so far!


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

Got an email from them today stating free shipping on orders over $99 through May 18th.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Okay, worth keeping in mind. I see they have some free shipping items like CI, too.
> 
> Now the fun part - to decide what to get. Like a lot of others I'll probably go for Short Story and Flor de Las Antillas 5-packs - I've never tried either but they've been high on my wish list. As a noob I'm looking to try lots of different stuff, and have been trying to find things not normally discounted and uncommon on cbid. Any warnings against these, or alternate suggestions?:
> 
> ...


Hemingway & Flor de las Antillas are great. Try out the Don Carlos line from Fuente too. Maybe a Padron '64?



buhi said:


> Chatted with BnB online today about the two cigars that I received in bad shape. They asked that I send a photo (which I did) and they promptly responded with a replacement order number. That's $15 worth of cigars that I now get to enjoy. Very happy with BnB so far!
> 
> View attachment 49115


Great!



cgrlvr said:


> Got an email from them today stating free shipping on orders over $99 through May 18th.


Yup, I got that too. So for those who have not ordered: see if you can get the $10 off, AND free shipping over $99!

I got my order Monday night. Bunch of Padron '26, Don Carlos #2 , Short Story, and a Padron '64 sampler (including the 'A' which I will take 3 very happy hours to smoke!). The round digital hygormeters I ordered were backordered & they shipped the rest immediately at their expense. The hygros should be here this week.

Very happy with this company.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

buhi said:


> Chatted with BnB online today about the two cigars that I received in bad shape. They asked that I send a photo (which I did) and they promptly responded with a replacement order number. That's $15 worth of cigars that I now get to enjoy. Very happy with BnB so far!
> 
> View attachment 49115


Were those singles or from a box? One of my Melanio torpedos had a crack like that at the head, but it was in a sealed box so not sure how much responsibility the retailer has in my mind. I was thinking about trying to patch with some pectin, but maybes it's worth asking them about.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> Were those singles or from a box? One of my Melanio torpedos had a crack like that at the head, but it was in a sealed box so not sure how much responsibility the retailer has in my mind. I was thinking about trying to patch with some pectin, but maybes it's worth asking them about.


Just smoke it!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Hmm, decisions, decisions!

Now to put together a nice sampler of my own!

Thanks for the Groupon btw...


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> Were those singles or from a box? One of my Melanio torpedos had a crack like that at the head, but it was in a sealed box so not sure how much responsibility the retailer has in my mind. I was thinking about trying to patch with some pectin, but maybes it's worth asking them about.


5-pack of Melanios & Perdomo was a single. You can't see it in the picture, but the tear in the Perdomo goes all the way around the front & under the band. The Ziploc they were packed in was open in the box as well - I think it was careless handling. The Melanio is probably workable, but I wouldn't buy it from a B&M that way, so why should I just accept it?


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Just smoke it!


Yer prolly right. I've wanted to try patching one up anyway.



buhi said:


> 5-pack of Melanios & Perdomo was a single. You can't see it in the picture, but the tear in the Perdomo goes all the way around the front & under the band. The Ziploc they were packed in was open in the box as well - I think it was careless handling. The Melanio is probably workable, but I wouldn't buy it from a B&M that way, so why should I just accept it?


Cool, thanks. Definitely would have bothered me more if it was a single/5-er and packaging could have been to blame.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

cgrlvr said:


> Got an email from them today stating free shipping on orders over $99 through May 18th.


Some kind of code for this? My order is $104 and it's trying to charge $5 something for shipping still...


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Some kind of code for this? My order is $104 and it's trying to charge $5 something for shipping still...


No code was in the email, but I did just read the fine print and it looks like it is a click through offer. This is the link:

Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com

Try that. If it doesn't work PM me and I'll forward the email.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

cgrlvr said:


> No code was in the email, but I did just read the fine print and it looks like it is a click through offer. This is the link:
> 
> Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com
> 
> Try that. If it doesn't work PM me and I'll forward the email.


Worked out great, got my order in, thanks for the help! (and to OP for the initial heads-up as well!) :tu


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

:tu



SeanTheEvans said:


> Worked out great, got my order in, thanks for the help! (and to OP for the initial heads-up as well!) :tu


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Hemingway & Flor de las Antillas are great. Try out the Don Carlos line from Fuente too. Maybe a Padron '64?


Thanks for the recommendations. Would you suggest the natural or maduro '64?

I also saw they have the Davidoff-made 3x3 for a bundle of 9 coronas for $22.95, and 5-packs of Davidoff-made Private Stock robostos for $15.99. Any opinions on these?

Another item that looks intriguing is the Savinelli sampler 5-pack for $19.99. Savinelli's Little Piece of Italy 5ct Sampler I guess this would be a good time to try these since they're being discontinued, but are they any good?


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. Would you suggest the natural or maduro '64?
> 
> I also saw they have the Davidoff-made 3x3 for a bundle of 9 coronas for $22.95, and 5-packs of Davidoff-made Private Stock robostos for $15.99. Any opinions on these?
> 
> Another item that looks intriguing is the Savinelli sampler 5-pack for $19.99. Savinelli's Little Piece of Italy 5ct Sampler I guess this would be a good time to try these since they're being discontinued, but are they any good?


For me, maduro all the way. I like fuller flavor. Which means I'm not a Davidoff fan either. But that's totally just my taste. Hope you find stuff you like! I used this discount as an opportunity to pamper myself a bit


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> For me, maduro all the way. I like fuller flavor. Which means I'm not a Davidoff fan either. But that's totally just my taste. Hope you find stuff you like! I used this discount as an opportunity to pamper myself a bit


Okay I'll try the maduro! I've only had a Davidoff long panatela which had a great flavor but a terrible burn. I like both mild and full flavor, depending on mood.

My cart is currently at $199, so it looks like I have some brutal decisions to make.... Good point, though, about using this for some pampering - getting some sticks I wouldn't normally be able to afford very often.


----------



## HarryC (Feb 7, 2014)

I second the maduro recommendation. As for the 3x3, I impulse ordered them from Famous back in November but haven't gotten to them. I figure they can't be terrible and even if they're mild and boring it doesn't hit the wallet hard.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I placed an order for the Padron maduro 8ct sampler two weeks ago, but it must be on backorder because it's not listed on the site anymore. I just e-mailed them to see what the hold-up is since I never received any confirmation other than for the order itself.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Got my order confirmation right after I placed it... Made my own sampler:

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 2
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto
Liga Undercrown Corona Doble
Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto
Oliva Serie V Toro Maduro
Padron 1926 No. 9 Maduro
Padron 1964 Anniversary "A" Maduro Single
Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial Maduro
Aging Room Quattro Concerto
Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Beso


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Put my order in last night. It was a little tricky getting it all to work because at first the page to enter the groupon code wouldn't appear. What eventually worked was clicking on the free shipping link first (thanks @cgrlvr!), then adding my order, then clicking the groupon link which brought up the page to enter the code in a new tab. That page kept my shopping cart intact and remembered the free shipping.... So, with the $10 groupon first purchase promo and the free shipping, I am a happy camper, and amazed that for a total of $39.37 I got all this:

5 Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Robusto 
3 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto 
5 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 
1 Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso Single 
1 Liga Undercrown Corona Doble Single 
1 Zino Scepter Pudge Single 
1 Aging Room Quattro Concerto Single

I really didn't want to go over the $100 so ended up sacrificing the Padrons and don Carlos for sticks that don't appear on cbid or were just too well priced to pass up - like the La Aromas for only $5 each. Now I'm just trying to resist buying the second deal they allow for an all Padron and Fuente order. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

My 3 UPS boxes from them should be here today.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Mine just arrived. They all seem good accept the Padron 1926 Serie #1 (of course it had to be this one) which has a small crack just below the band, and and one bad one just above the band to the cap which is peeling a little.. I can't really blame it on the BnB guys as it was in the sealed sampler box and the others look fine. I guess I will be making my first pectin purchase.

There were also one in the Padron box that seemed to have a tiny spot or two of mold on the cap which I wiped off. I couldn't really tell the color(didn't look white but was hard to tell). I am assuming that since there was a cracked wrapper and possibly a small spot of mold or two that the box was over humidified at some point but they don't seem that way now.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whiskey said:


> View attachment 49156
> View attachment 49157
> 
> 
> ...


Just my 2 cents, but it seems to me that if these were over-humidified at one point it very well could have been BnB's issue. Personally I would take it up with them. As someone else commented, you would not have bought that stick in that condition at a B&M, and it's not a cheap one, either.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I placed an order for the Padron maduro 8ct sampler two weeks ago, but it must be on backorder because it's not listed on the site anymore. I just e-mailed them to see what the hold-up is since I never received any confirmation other than for the order itself.


Update: Looks like they are out of this now, and the ETA is unknown for more stock. Decided to replace the order with some 1926 and 1964 singles, along with some various other sticks.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

True C Ortiz 108


I sent them a message through their site detailing the damage and let them know that I can provide pictures as well. I will see how they respond.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Whiskey said:


> True C Ortiz 108
> 
> I sent them a message through their site detailing the damage and let them know that I can provide pictures as well. I will see how they respond.


I bet they make it right.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

I got an email just a bit ago asking if I could send them a picture. Pretty fast response so far considering I just emailed them a few hours prior.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Whiskey said:


> I got an email just a bit ago asking if I could send them a picture. Pretty fast response so far considering I just emailed them a few hours prior.


Not surprised -- they worked with me as well. They didn't do the Groupon for their health -- they're trying to get new regular customers. Providing excellent service will go a long way toward that, and I'm seeing it from them.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

my order showed up today, Ironically it was also all of the padron sticks that arrived damaged. Just sent an email, hopefully they can fix this. I agree with above they look like they were over humidified at some point and then stored improperly as mine show signs of both mold and swelling. Sadly now they just look and feel like they have been left out in the sun to bake for a week now though.

heres what I came home to today . You know its bad when your gf says, uhhh I didnt put the one box in the cooler, they looked kind of white and broken.... lol. Thankfully its not a total loss. The other 5 sticks I bought (AF Don Carlos) look fine 

but this is pretty rugged...


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh man. Guess I better open up my 1964 sampler & take a look.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yikes. Even if it's not BnB's fault, it might be their distributor and I'm sure they have some kind of returns system for situations like this. Anyone had problems with Pardon singles or other boxes, or is it just these samplers?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

damn what the hell is going on!?

kinda glad i didn't jump on the deal, as i probably wouldve bought padrons too when i was browsing their site thinking about it.

good luck guys....


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah I would definitely take a peek sooner than later... I am actually kind of shocked how bad those sticks are considering how pristine the fuentes I got looked. I dont know when the damage happened so it would unfair to play the blame game all that matters now is they are are replaced/refunded. Its just ironic that earlier today I was talking about how I prefer to spend more and buy local or from other retailers that ship with bovedas or higher quality packaging to avoid having to return damaged cigars and the headache that comes with them. IRONYYYYYYY


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Whiskey said:


> View attachment 49156
> View attachment 49157
> 
> 
> ...


I received a Padron sampler box with a cracked cigar as well. It also seemed to be a bit over humidified at some point. Most of the cigars seemed to have what appeared to be plume on them.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

For the record, my 5er of Padron 1926 #6 were fine. As were my 5er of Don Carlos #2 .


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> For the record, my 5er of Padron 1926 #6 were fine. As were my 5er of Don Carlos #2 .


same here my don carlos' are looking delicious.... im hoping I can return the padron's and get 10 more don carlos sticks instead. I have a feeling if i try and get the sample replaced it will be more of the same mess.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad I checked this thread again. Need to check mine


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Yeah everything else I ordered was fine(Short Story's, Don Carlos, and aroma de Cuba). It was just the Padron box that had the damaged one, although it was really just the 1926 Serie One that looked like crap, the others were OK.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

you lucked out, all of mine are cracked at one end or another if its not both.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

That sucks but hopefully they come through and make it right for all that are having issues one way or another. Considering the others look good I am thinking maybe their supplier had the issues maybe? I will post here how they respond as they have asked me to send pictures of mine.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Got my tracking number last night, will definitely open up the package as soon as I get it to check the condition and report back.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Got a response from BnB on the damaged Padron 1926. Not really the route I was hoping they would take. Off to mix up some pectin and break out the surgical TTAD(tactical toothpick application device)



> We appreciate the pictures you have sent to us. We do get new items every week, however there are instances that we are not able to check the batches that comes in. We will definitely check on this. Please accept a 10% discount on your next order due to the inconvenience. Just call or email us so we may manually apply it.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Whiskey said:


> Got a response from BnB on the damaged Padron 1926. Not really the route I was hoping they would take. Off to mix up some pectin and break out the surgical TTAD(tactical toothpick application device)


wow.... No response to my inquiry yet, I will not be thrilled if that is the answer I receive.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Yeah that was not really the response I was expecting. I didn't want an entire new box or anything, but 10% off a future order won't encourage me to shop there again. I didn't ask for anything in my email and left it up to them on how to deal with it. Maybe I should have asked for them to replace it.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whiskey said:


> Yeah that was not really the response I was expecting. I didn't want an entire new box or anything, but 10% off a future order won't encourage me to shop there again. I didn't ask for anything in my email and left it up to them on how to deal with it. Maybe I should have asked for them to replace it.


Wow that's a pretty unacceptable reply. Not to late to call and raise hell.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, I am going to let them know that I don't really think it's acceptable to have a damaged $20+ dollar cigar that I will have to repair to smoke, and be told that I have to buy from them again to get 10% off.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Wow that's a pretty unacceptable reply. Not to late to call and raise hell.


Good luck trying to get someone on the phone.... Tried yesterday and again this morning, nada...


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea wow, this is retail management 101. If the product is unaccecptable to the customer and they did not cause the damage nor have knowledge of it before purchase, than offer them a replacement or a full refund.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

I emailed them earlier stating that I didn't think it was acceptable to offer a 10% off code on my next order but now I have a $20+ cigar that I now have to not only repair but probably sacrifice another cigar to steal some wrapper from it to cover the cracks.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn I'm glad mine came in fine. I'd be wary of using them again


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea I dont see myself shopping with them again. The only other time I have had issues with cigars online and I took it up with the retailer they immediately sent replacements with a label to return the damaged sticks. No hassle, no approvals no bs... I finally got a hold of someone by using their chat support on their site and was basically told to send pictures and they would let me know within 48 hours if my issue has been "approved"... Not sure what that is supposed to mean but we will see.

ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm still going to put in an order, so if anyone ends up with a 10% off code they don't want to use, PM me :tu


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm still going to put in an order, so if anyone ends up with a 10% off code they don't want to use, PM me :tu


I would but they didn't give a code. To use it I would have to call. I don't see myself using these guys again. It's to bad, their prices were decent and the other cigars I ordered seemed fine. I have not heard back from them since I responded to their email.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Bad news fellas.

After reading this thread, I decided to open my Padron 64 sampler box last night.



The "A" and the Diplomatico are destroyed. The Exclusivo is damaged at the cap. The others appear smokeable, but given the damage how can I trust this box?

I have emailed them. No joy on the phone (no answer). I'll try the chat suggestion.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Ouch, not good. That is worse than mine. Did they leave their Padron shipment on the back curb for a week or two before bringing it inside?


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

They emailed me right back. I think they're not fans pf the phone. But so far so good. I sent them the pic and hopefully they will make good.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Not that anyone will be surprised but my padron has some damage at the foot too. Not ordering from them again.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Funny, as I ordered 2 padron 1926 maduro singles with my first order, along with 6 other singles, and no issues whatsoever. Perhaps just the padron samplers? Did anyone have issue with anything besides padron samplers?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

This is pretty sad and surprising. I have used these guys a few times before and never had QC issues before. I hope they make good.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Funny, as I ordered 2 padron 1926 maduro singles with my first order, along with 6 other singles, and no issues whatsoever. Perhaps just the padron samplers? Did anyone have issue with anything besides padron samplers?


Nope, it was just the sampler. I let them know everything else was fine accept the Padron sampler box.

Maybe someone should point them to this thread?


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

@SeanTheEvans Mine was a single


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I got mine today, but I am at the doctor with my wife so I will have to check when I get home.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

It seems to only be the sampler boxes. My 1926 singles were fine.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Ok, just checked them all out, and I agree it is only the boxed ones. All mine were individuals, and they all came in perfect.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Bad news fellas.
> 
> After reading this thread, I decided to open my Padron 64 sampler box last night.
> The "A" and the Diplomatico are destroyed. The Exclusivo is damaged at the cap. The others appear smokeable, but given the damage how can I trust this box?
> ...


ouch, thats pretty rough too. I just got a follow up email asking for more pics. Not sure if that is a good or bad sign but well see.

My singles also came in fine, it was only the sampler that has issues.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Did they just say more pics, or they wanted specific shots?


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Here is my haul... Just for photo purposes. Still gotta condition the humidor.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Did they just say more pics, or they wanted specific shots?


nothing specific just "additional photos"


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

well this is quickly becoming a nightmare, got a call this morning since in my email I just requested to return the damaged sticks and be refunded instead of risking receiving the same damaged goods I originally received.

Problem being BNB is only willing to refund me for the amount I paid over the voucher value and not the value of the good that were damaged. In order for me to get the rest of the refund, they have to request a cancellation from groupon, once that has gone through I have to request my own refund from groupon for the remaining balance...

Best of all, they will not let me keep the sticks that did arrive in good condition they want the entire order back and I will not be getting any sort of resolution until they are back.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I got a 5 of 1926 and the cigar of the month club for 3 months. Luckily none of them were damaged because it seems their customer service isn't the greatest


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

irie said:


> well this is quickly becoming a nightmare, got a call this morning since in my email I just requested to return the damaged sticks and be refunded instead of risking receiving the same damaged goods I originally received.
> 
> Problem being BNB is only willing to refund me for the amount I paid over the voucher value and not the value of the good that were damaged. In order for me to get the rest of the refund, they have to request a cancellation from groupon, once that has gone through I have to request my own refund from groupon for the remaining balance...
> 
> Best of all, they will not let me keep the sticks that did arrive in good condition they want the entire order back and I will not be getting any sort of resolution until they are back.


Wow, now they are on the sh*t list of the web's largest cigar community, way to go. Then again, I guess it makes sense that they wouldn't refund more than you actually paid. That would be like selling their own damaged merchandise back to them at a profit. Will they let you use the full amount in exchange for some other sticks? Seems much easier, and you still get the advantage of the deal.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Just unsubscribed from their e-mails.

Sorry you are going through this...


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Wow, now they are on the sh*t list of the web's largest cigar community, way to go. Then again, I guess it makes sense that they wouldn't refund more than you actually paid. That would be like selling their own damaged merchandise back to them at a profit. Will they let you use the full amount in exchange for some other sticks? Seems much easier, and you still get the advantage of the deal.


I completely understand they cant be expected to refund full amount because like you said they would be buying back damaged goods at a loss.

I am assuming there really isn't a clean way to process this on their end because of the vouchers so they are basically telling me I can return everything to get the refund or return just the damaged sampler in exchange for the same sampler. But to be honest based on the condition of mine and the others in this thread I would rather deal with the hassle of a refund up front opposed to getting another damaged sampler and starting this all over again.

I actually asked about an exchange for something else in the first email I sent but they said they would only replace it will the same sampler. I will ask again though, maybe all of the hassle they are facing with recouping costs from groupon will have changed their mind


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

sullen said:


> damn what the hell is going on!?
> 
> kinda glad i didn't jump on the deal, as i probably wouldve bought padrons too when i was browsing their site thinking about it.
> 
> good luck guys....


+1

This type of thing is what always happens to me when I try to get cheap. 
I hate coupons of any kind. Just buy what you think you need or stay home.
This kind of crap isn't worth the trouble.

Just my 2 pessimistic bits...


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I will not be asking for another sampler in replacement. I will be asking for singles.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> I will not be asking for another sampler in replacement. I will be asking for singles.


That's the route I took since I just had one that was really damaged. They responded with the below early this morning but I have not heard back from them since I said that I would be happy with that resolution.



> Hi Brad,
> 
> We can check with our warehouse if we can send you a replacement of the Single cigar. Would that work for you?


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm mildly curious about all this.

It seems like all the sampler boxes were effed up. Suggesting that at some point they just got a bad shipment of these or they stored them differently than all their singles, which are just fine.

OR, it's possible that the way the Padron sampler boxes are made, they just do not hold up well under normal shipping conditions? I may just start a thread and ask if people have had issues with Padron samplers through the mail...


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

well some good news, I asked again about an exchange and they said she would check again. Just got another call back that she put in the request and is awaiting approval to replace my sampler with 10 more don carlos's instead. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> +1
> 
> This type of thing is what always happens to me when I try to get cheap.
> I hate coupons of any kind. Just buy what you think you need or stay home.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> I'm mildly curious about all this.
> 
> It seems like all the sampler boxes were effed up. Suggesting that at some point they just got a bad shipment of these or they stored them differently than all their singles, which are just fine.
> 
> OR, it's possible that the way the Padron sampler boxes are made, they just do not hold up well under normal shipping conditions? I may just start a thread and ask if people have had issues with Padron samplers through the mail...


Sounds like you may be on to something there. Though non-padron, my singles all arrived in perfect condition. For those affected and not receiving satisfaction from customer service, a call/email directly to Padron may help? Good luck to all. T.


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmm I ordered singles and a sampler pack and everything came fine


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

DaWhyte86 said:


> Hmm I ordered singles and a sampler pack and everything came fine


Which sampler?


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Which sampler?


you know what right after I posted that I realized it wasn't a sampler it was a five pack of Short Stories that just came in a bag separate of everything else. My bad... Carry on...


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

I think they may be getting overwhelmed by the Groupon. I had some problems with my order that I reported earlier. They replaced the 5-pack of Oliva Serie V I ordered (even sent alone the box with a Boveda pack in it and the Perdomo 20th Sun Grown. Sent them 2 photos and chatted online - no hard time. Sucks you guys are getting the same service - my experience was good, but I'm keeping my eye on this...


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Just inspected my Padron sampler and two of the 1926 cigars were damaged. Sent them an email, will report back with their response......


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well despite the issues a lot of people have had I pulled the trigger. I just stayed away from Padron. I've been waiting for a good opportunity to invest in some, but you knuckleheads scared me off!

Anyway, I got the $10 off Groupon email, so I had to do it. I ended up getting 14 sticks total and the order was $99.60 (almost perfect).

2	Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Single	10.98
1	Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 2 Single 9.99
1 Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Belicoso Single 7.49
1 Flor De Oliva Robusto 5x50 Single 2.99
1 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso Single 6.99
2 Liga Undercrown Corona Doble Single 11.98
1 Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto Single 8.99
1 Aging Room Quattro Concerto 5 Pack 39.99

I ended up throwing the Flor de Oliva on to get up to right above $99 hoping to get the free shipping. No go. But I've been wanting to try it anyway.

One thing I've noticed on the BnB site that may help anyone who hasn't made their purchase yet... if you are looking at a 5'er, look at the single price also. It was actually surprising how many times buying 5 singles would have saved you 5-6 bucks vs. a 5-pack. Weird.

Anyway, thanks OP for the great deal!


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

I ordered a fiver of Don Carlos #2 and Don Carlos Belicoso. Both fivers were perfect. I actually have another Groupon to cash in. Will have to stay away from the Padrons it appears.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

UPDATE:

Their CS is actually quite good, and they had already re-sent my order as of yesterday afternoon, after "inspecting it to make sure the box is in perfect condition." Should be in by Wednesday. I'll let you know, but they do seem to be on top of things.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

That's good. 

I haven't heard back from them since their last communication saying that they would check with the warehouse and see if they could replace the single in my sampler box that was damaged. Maybe they have already sent it and they just didn't give me a tracking number? Not sure.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I got the tracking number before their email, FYI


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I just sent them a follow up email to see if they had checked and if they were going to be able to replace my single stick that was damaged.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Hmmmm...looks good. So basically, for $25, I could get a $50 Groupon coupon, and 10 AF Short Stories. Nice deal. T.
> 
> Hemingway Arturo Fuente Cigars


A great deal, indeed! For a total of $54.49, I just ordered 20 AF Short Stories shipped to my door. Basically $2.72 each. Cool!!!


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Update:
They let me know that I should be getting a tracking number soon for my replacement.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, man. Nice get!


C.Scott said:


> A great deal, indeed! For a total of $54.49, I just ordered 20 AF Short Stories shipped to my door. Basically $2.72 each. Cool!!!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

My order arrived yesterday. After they had run out of the Padron 8ct maduro sampler, I contacted them to order some singles instead. Everything looks fine except for a small defect in the foot of the 1964 Padron pyramide, but that's not a big deal to me. They were packed a somewhat poorly, though. The bags they were in were either not sealed properly or the heat caused them to open during shipping. They're in the freezer now for a while.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Still nothing from them after they told me I should receive a shipping notification "soon" on my replacement 1926. I guess I will need to contact them again and see whats going on.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

BlueDevil07 said:


> My order arrived yesterday. After they had run out of the Padron 8ct maduro sampler, I contacted them to order some singles instead. Everything looks fine except for a small defect in the foot of the 1964 Padron pyramide, but that's not a big deal to me. They were packed a somewhat poorly, though. The bags they were in were either not sealed properly or the heat caused them to open during shipping. They're in the freezer now for a while.


Why the freezer?


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Why the freezer?


kills the beetle eggs. I don't do it myself, I just make sure my sticks stay under 70/70 and i won't have a beetle problem.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Memorial Day Sale, $15 off $75 or more. So if you get the groupon for $49, it buys you $115 worth of cigars. Pretty sweet.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

the memorial day discount plus groupon made it irresistable, I ordered a box of Flor de Las Antillas toros for a price too low to print, not too shabby


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I already have a $100 groupon I'm sitting on and had to head over and buy a second! Haha. Wasn't gonna end up using them until months down the road, but may have to break out one to take advantage of the Memorial Day sale. Mwhahha.


----------



## Sp33d3y (May 21, 2014)

I literally JUST saw a groupon from $19.99 sampler packs options are: Tobacco Fields of Dreams 9-cigar sampler ($19.99), Scents of Havana 10-cigar sampler($29.99), and Mike's Cigar of the Month 10-cigar sampler($49.99). They have the contents of said samplers listed, with my limited knowledge I'm not sure if it would make a decent haul, might be something to look into. If y'all hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

where is this memorial day sale code?


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Whiskey said:


> Still nothing from them after they told me I should receive a shipping notification "soon" on my replacement 1926. I guess I will need to contact them again and see whats going on.


I ended up not emailing them again and got an email earlier with a UPS tracking number. No information but since it is from Virginia I am assuming it is the replacement from them. Estimated delivery date of the 30th.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

hans hammer said:


> where is this memorial day sale code?


It's a click through from the e-mail

Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, bought a third to take advantage of the $15 off. Have a box of Padron 2000 naturals and a Zino Platinum fiver on its way!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> It's a click through from the e-mail
> 
> Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com


Just got a click through email from them for free shipping Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com

Unfortunately you can't stack the offers. When I tried the free shipping link removed the Memorial Day discount.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I've got something like survivor's guilt after getting mine just fine, then seeing all the issues other people are having. Bummer.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> I've got something like survivor's guilt after getting mine just fine, then seeing all the issues other people are having. Bummer.


Hahaha


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I couldn't resist with the $15 off. Made sure to order singles after seeing those samplers. Can't wait for this haul - they're all new to me:

Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural 
Padron 1964 Anniversary Corona Natural
Aging Room Quattro Concerto
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 2 
Padron 3000 Maduro 
Padron 3000 Natural
Ashton Cabinet Selection No.6
Diamond Crown Maximus No. 5 
Diamond Crown No. 6 Figurado 
Kristoff Ligero Matador Maduro 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Beso 
Zino Scepter Pudge


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> I've got something like survivor's guilt after getting mine just fine, then seeing all the issues other people are having. Bummer.


Lol, same here. I feel terrible that I got all of mine in perfect condition!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kelsier said:


> I couldn't resist with the $15 off. Made sure to order singles after seeing those samplers. Can't wait for this haul - they're all new to me:
> 
> Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Corona Natural
> ...


Nice selection. Did that come in at much over the $100 mark?


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

About 3 dollars over I think.. Not a bad deal


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Kelsier said:


> I couldn't resist with the $15 off. Made sure to order singles after seeing those samplers. Can't wait for this haul - they're all new to me:
> 
> Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Corona Natural
> ...


Well done sir. Not a quibble in the bunch.

So nice how many hours of enjoyment we can buy for a few well-targeted dollars!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Put in my second groupon order

I ended up paying $1.67

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2 x2
Diamond Crown Maximus #5 x1
Oliva V Maduro Toro x1
Zino Scepter Pudge x1
Flor de Las Antillas Robusto x2
Aging Room Quattro Concerto x1

Corleone Octavian rosewood pipe
Dunhill Nightcap 50g tin

The pipe and tobacco is for my soon to be father in law. He is a cigarette smoker but he used to smoke a pipe. I thought it would be a nice gesture to get him a pipe and some good tobacco. We get along really good anyway so maybe I could get a new smoking buddy.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

just out of curiosity has anyone who has been working with their customer service heard anything back yet?


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

irie said:


> just out of curiosity has anyone who has been working with their customer service heard anything back yet?


Nope, been a week now. I did receive a UPS tracking number shortly after contacting them which is due to arrive today so we shall see.....


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

irie said:


> just out of curiosity has anyone who has been working with their customer service heard anything back yet?


Yes they emailed me back and sent a tracking number -- replacement sampler scheduled to arrive today!


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

irie said:


> just out of curiosity has anyone who has been working with their customer service heard anything back yet?


I got a tracking number that is set to arrive Friday. They never sent a tracking number or communicated that they had sent anything so I will have to wait and see what it is.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Gave them another call, they said I would be getting a tracking number shortly and that they were a bit behind because of the holiday and groupon sales. Hopefully they are sending more don carlos'


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, so I arrive home today to find my package on the porch. I never received any correspondence regarding what they were going to do as the 1926 natural #2 and Diplomatico cigars in the sampler were damaged. I opened my box to find a Padron 1926 natural #2 five pack! Could not have been more pleased, great job BnB!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

BNB made good on the replacement


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my order today. Mostly okay but the Aging Room is pretty ugly, and one of the Flor de Las Antillas has a little damage.









Going to write to them now.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

oops - double-posted, deleted one


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

C.ortiz, those look ugly. From the looks of it they will take care of you though.



I am looking forward to see what I get delivered on Friday.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whiskey said:


> C.ortiz, those look ugly. From the looks of it they will take care of you though.
> 
> I am looking forward to see what I get delivered on Friday.


Hope you don't have any problems! I have a 2nd $100 voucher with them, but I think I'll wait awhile - maybe they'll get some fresher stock (need room in the humi, anyway!).


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

My delivery should be a replacement for damaged Padron 8ct sampler. I only had one that was really damaged so I am thinking they are just replacing that one, but they didn't say.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

glad to see you guys are starting to get replacements mine should be here monday. Lit up one of the fuentes today, delicious!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Smoked the P64 Imperial last night.

Delicious! Nutritious!


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a call from Sam at BnB today to confirm that I received my replacement. She advised me that they sent the two cigars that were damaged and when I asked questions about the order she got very frustrated. I told her that I did not receive the Diplomatico, but did receive a five pack of 1926 natty belicosos she argued with me. Sam later called back to confirm that it was the belis they sent but never apologized for arguing. Oh well, in the end they did right on the replacement...... Smoking one of the Ashton VSG's from another BnB order!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Had a reply from them yesterday morning, asking for pics. I sent them and then they wanted me to confirm how many sticks were damaged. No reply today so far.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I just received my order yesterday of a 5er of Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Naturals and one had a large crack across the back of it. I sent them an email with pics and they said they'd get back to me on how they're going to proceed. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Update on my damaged Padron....

Just to give and update. BnB took care of the damaged Padron 1926 Serie #1 that was in the 8ct sampler. Even though it was only one that was damaged they sent 2 as a replacement. Both made it in good shape and I can't wait to smoke one after they rest for a while.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity, you feel you need to rest a Padron Anni? From what I have always understood, they have already been aged properly and they don't need more. Am I missing something?



Whiskey said:


> Update on my damaged Padron....
> 
> Just to give and update. BnB took care of the damaged Padron 1926 Serie #1 that was in the 8ct sampler. Even though it was only one that was damaged they sent 2 as a replacement. Both made it in good shape and I can't wait to smoke one after they rest for a while.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Out of curiosity, you feel you need to rest a Padron Anni? From what I have always understood, they have already been aged properly and they don't need more. Am I missing something?


Likely just due to possible drying out during shipping. Stick it in your humi til it's at your personal preferred level and then bite it & light it!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Likely just due to possible drying out during shipping. Stick it in your humi til it's at your personal preferred level and then bite it & light it!


Ok got it, that is what I was thinking. I thought I was maybe missing something


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Placed an order Saturday, money was cleared from my account Tuesday, still haven't shipped it out yet. Will prolly email them Monday.


----------



## HarryC (Feb 7, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> Placed an order Saturday, money was cleared from my account Tuesday, still haven't shipped it out yet. Will prolly email them Monday.


I also placed an order with them on Saturday and got a shipping notice on Wednesday. The shipping notice came through UPS and not directly from BnB. I ordered $129 for the free shipping and they shipped it via UPS Surepost. A week is quite a long time to wait for an order to ship.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

It seems like BnB is hit or miss honestly... I am sure they are overwhelmed. My order was processed and shipped insanely quick, and thankfully everything came in fine. Others in this thread have not been so lucky. I don't think I would order from them again, not worth the chance.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

anthony d said:


> It seems like BnB is hit or miss honestly... I am sure they are overwhelmed. My order was processed and shipped insanely quick, and thankfully everything came in fine. Others in this thread have not been so lucky. I don't think I would order from them again, not worth the chance.


That's kind of my feeling. I've used them in the past and have always had satisfactory service so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt right now.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

For 50% off, I enjoy living on the edge...

first order came through fine, will definitely be doing the second.

all of the issues appear to be taken care of (or in the process), and I don't mind delays, as I was going to wait a few months before smoking anything I order regardless.

So if you don't mind the hangups-the price is certainly right :tu


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn, after reading about all the problems and damaged cigars, I'm glad I didn't jump on this.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm with Sean. I've got another coupon in the wings, and I'll just wait a month or two until things slow down a little for BnB before I place my 2nd order.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got an email from ups with a tracking number for something sent from Chantilly, VA. Assuming it's a replacement for the damaged sticks from bnb? but they never let me know what was going on. A little weird but i guess they're overwhelmed as others have said.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Out of curiosity, you feel you need to rest a Padron Anni? From what I have always understood, they have already been aged properly and they don't need more. Am I missing something?


Not to age it, just let it acclimate after shipping.


----------



## HarryC (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, it's not just the Padrons samplers. I had an Alec Bradley Tempus Magistri sampler in my order and all five cigars have seriously cracked wrappers at the feet that go up at least two inches. The annoying part is that the sampler box isn't sealed so they could have just opened it up to check it before shipping it out.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

I wonder if they are just not storing their inventory correctly? Seems weird that the damage would span across sampler boxes and singles of more than one line.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> I'm with Sean. I've got another coupon in the wings, and I'll just wait a month or two until things slow down a little for BnB before I place my 2nd order.


Me, too. My first order went well and I'll just wait a bit on using the next one. Got so many to smoke now as it is, but also don't mind stocking up at half price. T.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Just an update - I got my order Friday and everything was in good condition. Now I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need to purchase another one for later (I had trouble closing my humidor with these!)


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

got my replacements today, look good except my sticks have two different bands... I got 4 of one and 6 of the other. Can any of you guys confirm they are the same cigar just one is older than the other? I am assuming that is the case since i have seen this cigar with both bands just found it odd to get both in one shipment. They should be Don Carlos Belicoso's but you tell me.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

irie said:


> got my replacements today, look good except my sticks have two different bands... I got 4 of one and 6 of the other. Can any of you guys confirm they are the same cigar just one is older than the other? I am assuming that is the case since i have seen this cigar with both bands just found it odd to get both in one shipment. They should be Don Carlos Belicoso's but you tell me.


Interesting. I'll be curious to see if anyone has the answer or knows the evolution (particularly dates) on the banding of this blend


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Kelsier said:


> Just an update - I got my order Friday and everything was in good condition. Now I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need to purchase another one for later (I had trouble closing my humidor with these!)


Lol. Don't worry. A deal's a deal and you'll smoke 'em all, eventually. At least that's what I'm telling myself. T.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I just got an email from them today that my replacement for the cracked stick is in the mail. I'm pretty happy with the turnaround time. I'll let you know how everything goes when it arrives on Thursday.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I emailed them today about my unshipped order and they responded quickly. They explained that 3 of my sticks were out of stock and they offered to swap for something else or keep my order on hold until they arrive. I opted to switch some out and am waiting to hear back from them for confirmation. I suspect it will go just fine.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I got my box from them yesterday. No problems here.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

you can get the 100$ bnb deal for 40$....

heres what to do....
sign up for a groupon account,
don't buy anything.
then in a week (+/- a day or two) they'll send you a '10$ off your first groupon purchase' via email

it has to be a groupon of over 30$, so you can't do the 50$, but it brings the 100$ deal to 40$ out the door.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a heads up on the $10 off deal - it's a targeted email which means it doesn't go out to everyone. I have about 4 accounts I've made at various times to try to take advantage of that and i've never received the email (created one and waited about 2 weeks before i gave up this time). I checked slickdeals and read the same - very hit or miss. Not sure what the specific demographics or location they target, but I'm definitely not in it! It's worth waiting a couple of days to see though - good luck guys!


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Rick Hendeson said:


> Interesting. I'll be curious to see if anyone has the answer or knows the evolution (particularly dates) on the banding of this blend


not sure why my pics got deleted on here but asked on another forum and was told between 10'/11 the band changed on these so definitely not bad news!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

hell yeah, bnb sent a 10$ promo too, so with both promos i gave in, 
i ended up with a box of padron londres, a box of ryo cigarette tubes, and ground shipping for 40$.


----------



## FerkDiggler (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips! I'm holding out for the extra $10 deal but either way this will start me off on the right foot!


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

irie said:


> not sure why my pics got deleted on here but asked on another forum and was told between 10'/11 the band changed on these so definitely not bad news!


Cool, thanks for the update


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I got a 5er of the Don Carlos #2 from B&M-- gonna go check my bands too!


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

Received my order today, no trouble. I ordered a Padron 1926 single, no damage.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

their customer service ****ing sucks.

it takes 30-36 hours between each email reply.

it's 2014, answering emails is as important as answering the phone...


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Got my replacement in the mail today, so I am satisfied. I can't say they would be first or even second on my list of online retailers, but it was a hard deal to pass up.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Had a bit of a hiccup initially. I ordered two 5-packs of '26 PAM's. They initially said they were out of stock. I told them I'd wait, but during the process one arrived a couple weeks later (in good shape), the other was cancelled by mistake. Sent an email and it was corrected with a nice apology. The second shipment is scheduled for tomorrow. 

Stuff happens. I'm satisfied when a vendor owns a mistake and tries to correct it. The price of the PAM's with the Groupon was amazing. Even without the Groupon the prices were very competitive. I will certainly use B&B again...


----------



## HarryC (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, they're a little slow to reply to e-mails. I got a response about my damaged Alec Bradleys two days after I sent the e-mail. When they did reply though, all I had to do was send them a picture and they said they have a replacement order created. As soon as they get the sampler back in stock they'll send it out. No complaints so far.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

My second one arrived after my earlier correspondence. A few sticks I like, a few I want to try, and a pipe and tin for my girls dad who used to really like a pipe but has only smoked cigs for a long time.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I can confirm that yes, their customer service is not too quick with their email replies.... but also yes, that they do make good. They replaced the cracked Aging Room single, and instead of replacing the damaged Flor de las Antillas they sent me a whole new 5-pack! Made the deal even sweeter, despite the hassle.... 

Still, it is a little worrying that people have received multiple brands with damage: the ones I mentioned, Alec Bradleys, as well as all the Padrons. Suggests it's BnB's problem and not their suppliers'.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

sullen said:


> hell yeah, bnb sent a 10$ promo too.


Is there a promo code or link you could share for this?


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

I just got my order of 20 Short Stories for $54 shipped, and I am very happy with their service! The shipping was a little slow, but they actually sent the sticks in a Short Stories wood box, which originally had 25 so they just pulled 5 out and closed it back up. I think it's great that they sent me the box even though I didn't order a whole box! Also, all the sticks are in perfect condition and were shipped with a 70% boveda packet. No complaints!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I just got the 10 dollar Group-on deal today and ordered some AB and Padrons. Hopefully they come undamaged, but I'm not too worried. 

Here's a list of what I got for those interested. 


Qty Description	
1 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 2 Single
1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Corona Natural Single	
1 Padron 1926 No. 6 Maduro Single	
1 Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural Single	
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 5 Pack	
1 Aging Room Havao Brio Single	
1 Alec Bradley Occidental Reserve Robusto Single	
1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Pyramid Maduro Single


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I just got the 10 dollar Group-on deal today and ordered some AB and Padrons. Hopefully they come undamaged, but I'm not too worried.
> 
> Here's a list of what I got for those interested.
> 
> ...


Beauties. I got the DC #2 (awesome!), the Padron maddie #6 5er (even better!), as SS (haven't burned it yet) and some p64 maddies that I am just starting to get into. Very happy with all of them. The DC #2 and P26 #6 are absolutely some of the best NCs I ever had.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Beauties. I got the DC #2 (awesome!), the Padron maddie #6 5er (even better!), as SS (haven't burned it yet) and some p64 maddies that I am just starting to get into. Very happy with all of them. The DC #2 and P26 #6 are absolutely some of the best NCs I ever had.


Good to know I made a decent selection!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

my box of padrons arrived with no damage.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm wondering if maybe they have run through their damaged stock now. sullen, were your Padrons a sampler or a full box?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

full box, dated august 2013


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone wana do a group on order and split a 64 box?


----------

